# Requirements for opening a bank account—Bangkok Bank.



## Shantideva (9 d ago)

I was just informed that a letter from the Immigration Office is required to open a Bangkok Bank account. Does anyone have any information about this requirement?
Thank you!
Todd


----------



## JR Rosenberger (3 mo ago)

Actually it’s not that hard. Just go to the immigration office and they can set you up. You do need over 30 days on your visa though.


----------

